# Bowers Beach headboat of choice....



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Thinking about a trip out of Bowers Beach which will be a first for me. Which head boat would you choose and why?

Thanks,

Stan


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

30ManStan said:


> Thinking about a trip out of Bowers Beach which will be a first for me. Which head boat would you choose and why?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stan


I would seriously recommend making a right turn on rt 1 and
heading to Lewis. Nothing wrong with the Bower boats but
your odds of catching more/bigger fish are a lot better
on the Lewis boat.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Talapia said:


> I would seriously recommend making a right turn on rt 1 and
> heading to Lewis. Nothing wrong with the Bower boats but
> your odds of catching more/bigger fish are a lot better
> on the Lewis boat.


Okay, which all day boat out of Lewis that will target croakers, flounder fishing bores the snot out of me. Can't stand eating them, can't stand catching them. Only thing worse is walleye.

Stan


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

if you want stinky mud smellin croaker go on Thelma Dale out of Lewes YOU CAN GIVE THE FLOUNDER TO ME


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

I always fish the Reliable II out of Bowers. The is another boat that runs from that dock, however I usually choose Reliable. The businesswoman there is named Shirley.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I lived 10 min from Bower Beach for 2 years. I was stationed at
Dover AFB and lived in a town called Magnolia, DE which is 
walking distance from it. The boats are ok...but the Thelma Dale
out of Lewis is much better.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think the Angler out of Lewes is croaker fishing............

Can't stand flounder and walleye.......that's crazy talk!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

If you want Croakers go on the Bowers boats .. Its cheaper and less crowded most times .


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Duke of Fluke said:


> Can't stand flounder and walleye.......that's crazy talk!


----------

